
Show HN: Viyo – Turn any device with a browser and camera into a security camera - geoffchan23
https://www.viyo.io
======
geoffchan23
Hi all!

We are two developers from Toronto that built a product that allows you to
turn any device with a browser and a camera into a security camera.

We posted our product on Show HN about a month ago and received a ton of
fantastic feedback. We've taken a lot of your feedback and made some
significant changes to try and improve Viyo!

Some of the major changes:

\- We rebranded from UView to Viyo

\- We updated the homepage design

\- We overhauled the privacy policy

\- We added a security section

\- We changed from free trial to freemium (free forever with optional paid
premium)

\- We added a referral program to add free cameras

We are still in the early stages of launching our product so any and all
feedback is always appreciated!

~~~
brudgers
discussion of Uview,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21473220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21473220)

------
mihemihe
Cool idea!, I will definitely give it a try. The change to freemium has made
me consider trying it.

It would be nice to have also a simple "how it works" section in the front
page. Anything related to stream video with a third party involved generates
always privacy concerns, so having a simple schematic of how and where the
video stream data flows would be great.

~~~
geoffchan23
That's a great suggestion! We do have a security section but the link is in
the footer. I assume you mean having something like this more prominent?

~~~
mihemihe
oh, I did not see it. I would never think on the footer to look for that kind
of information.

I really think if you make this more prominent it would be better. Just
personal opinion.

